# Garage jet wash



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Just about to leave work, so I thought I would pop in and jet wash the car down.silly question but is what comes out of these machines ok?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

You can usually just select the water only option.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

There is a new one down the road from me, has all sorts of stuff. TFR, foam, aquawax and the rinse.
I just use the rinse and run the lance for a bit to make sure no tfr etc in in the pipes as it were :thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Cheers..


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

If i'm away I carry AF Citrus and just the pure water rinse


----------



## Cab2cos (Apr 1, 2013)

Jet wash :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

now the citrus sounds a good idea. bought something a while back but it really didn't last long..


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

warren said:


> now the citrus sounds a good idea. bought something a while back but it really didn't last long..


Depending on what I have (was Surfex HD but have ran out and now trying G101) I often take a diluted spray bottle up to the jet wash up the road from me. Quick covering with whatever and then a good blast with the lance does enough to tide me over and/or saves me having to pull out the jet wash or get the ONR out. :thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

just checked and it was AF citrus..great idea just did not last..


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

warren said:


> just checked and it was AF citrus..great idea just did not last..


Yeah, I tried a bottle of that aaaaages ago without checking if it could be diluted. Used a full bottle on 2 cars IIRC  I think they might do a diluteable/concentrate version now


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

cool.will look into that:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

g101 looks strong stuff. do you dilute if so what ratio? is it safe on wax?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I like the notion of using this process as an interim method in the winter months, that non contact helps. I use Citrus Power also the occasional snow-foam through a wide nozzle hand held spray. Have a go see what works for you.

John Tht.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

hand held spray?? hate this time of year john, wet roads dirty car then freezing by the time I get home...


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I read on here no stronger than 1:15 and a few on here still get good results with 1:20 or 30.

I normally go at around 1:15. If I feel it's stripped whatever is on it, I've got a spray sealant/wax that are quick to apply, or Autosmart Duet (wash and wax) if I'm really lazy.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

ok:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

would snow foam work in a AF citrus hand held bottle?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

^^ I agree Warren good prep is tested over the winter, getting that balance between sufficient protection and acceptable result is always challenging.

If we pick times for our 2BM with care, sensitivity and developing skills.

Good luck, John Tht.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

warren said:


> would snow foam work in a AF citrus hand held bottle?


Probably better in a 2 or 5 litre pump sprayer I'd say :thumb:

Mike


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

cheers mike, thought maybe a small bottle of something to carry in car:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

came up clean in the garage after a while, got the brush washed the wheels then give the car a good scrub down with the brush:thumb:....im joking im joking:lol: I felt sick typing that...and people actually do that.:wall:


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

warren said:


> came up clean in the garage after a while, got the brush washed the wheels then give the car a good scrub down with the brush:thumb:....im joking im joking:lol: I felt sick typing that...and people actually do that.:wall:


Ha !!

I posted a thread that I'd seen a SWB quattro ( only 164 ever made) at a £5 homebase carpark wash and was amazed at posts saying if he's happy !


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

121DOM said:


> Ha !!
> 
> I posted a thread that I'd seen a SWB quattro ( only 164 ever made) at a £5 homebase carpark wash and was amazed at posts saying if he's happy !


If you end up hanging around here a while or searching through old topics you'll notice a trend that forum noobs almost all start off the same and think they're on some sort of crusade against car washes.

"I was watching my neighbour cleaning his car with a sponge, washing up bowl and chamois"
"Someone took their Aston/Lambo/Audi/Golf to a £5 handwash"
"I've just videoed someone using a sponge AND he didn't rinse it between panels" (that is actual. Someone has sat in a car park and videoed a valeter washing someone's car on their mobile phone for several minutes)

Have you always used the "correct equipment" and "perfect technique" when washing your car? I know I haven't.

When I helped clean cars as a kid it was always turtle wax, one bucket, sponge and a chamois. When I passed my driving test in '98 I hadn't heard of DW, let along MF cloths and lambs wool mitts (I don't even know if any of them existed then). I spent several of the first years of my driving career using a applying Autoglym products with a "more is better" attitude using yellow dusters and perfect polishing cloths to remove them.

You think people using hand washes are weird?
They're not. What's weird is spending a full day or several days cleaning a piece of metal with more attention than you'd give things that you eat with using equipment and products that combined can cost as much as the tv in your living room.


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

m1pui said:


> Have you always used the "correct equipment" and "perfect technique" when washing your car? I know I haven't.
> 
> When I helped clean cars as a kid it was always turtle wax, one bucket, sponge and a chamois. When I passed my driving test in '98 I hadn't heard of DW, let along MF cloths and lambs wool mitts (I don't even know if any of them existed then). I spent several of the first years of my driving career using a applying Autoglym products with a "more is better" attitude using yellow dusters and perfect polishing cloths to remove them.
> 
> ...


Snap !!


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

m1pui said:


> Have you always used the "correct equipment" and "perfect technique" when washing your car? I know I haven't.


snap and I doubt even now I am as fastidious as most on here, end of the day a car to most people is just a means to get to the shops, get kids to school etc ...it is just a tool, would anyone bother if they washed their kids bike in that way

worse is when you are asked to have a look at their cars as there is a light on the dash and find the low water light on or oil light even ...bulbs out, bald tyres and bits of suspension hanging off ...people do not care so long as it starts and goes

and I use a jet wash at this time of year as don't want someone slipping on ice that has formed overnight where I washed the car, better having the salt washed off


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Well said...


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Cab2cos said:


> Jet wash :devil::devil::devil:


There really handy mate as this time of year. Just take some pre wash of your own and use the rinse only, saves digging all your kit out and saves freezing up the drive etc :thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

cheers dude, still struggling on what pre wash at mo:thumb::thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Valet pro citrus pre wash and a spray bottle will be tested out at my local jet wash this weekend:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

check that out now:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

If it works as good as it smells we are in buisness:lol:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

let me know how you get on S29nta...:thumb: had a look and looks good. have looked at this before, wax safe as well.:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Will do mate:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

couldn't resist , just ordered some:thumb:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

warren said:


> cheers mike, thought maybe a small bottle of something to carry in car:thumb:


Demon Wash Rapid Dirt Shifter is also good used as a pre jet wash spray,comes in 1 litre bottles,(cheapest at the minute is £4 from Morrisons). I used this tonight. Sprayed the car all round,went to the kiosk for my tokens (free with petrol :thumb then gave the car a good blast off. Its certainly a good way to keep the worst of the dirt and grime at bay during the winter or if you don't have time for snowfoam 2BM etc etc. 
Mike


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

cheers mike. as you know by the time we get home its dark and poss raining. cant really use pressure washer then. so get up to go to work and if roads are dry the car looks filthy..so maybe mid week will nip to local garage and do this.cheers dude:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

free with petrol...cool. what garage?


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

BP in Newton Stewart SW Scotland you get 2 tokens for £25 worth or 4 for £50.......took the works van in last week and filled it to the brim, £100 of diesel)...was expecting 8 but they told me 4 was the max,ah well,it was worth a try lol 
Mike


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Still good though..:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

warren said:


> couldn't resist , just ordered some:thumb:


Fair play!


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

I know, will have it Friday.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

dilute 1;10 they say. will use my old AF sprayer.:thumb:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's good stuff, the VP Citrus PreWash, I've used it at 8:1 in a pump sprayer before at the jet wash in between 'proper' washes at home. I've also got AF Citrus Blast/Burst whatever to try out next, but at £10 a litre I think I'll wait and do it in daylight to see how good it is :thumb:
Mike


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm just waiting for my pressure spray bottle to arrive and its off to the jet wash:thumb: . Was thinking use the pre wash on one side only to see how it does.


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

Anyone got any pictures of there car after pre wash and garage jet rinse?


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

I know, like I said I was shocked how quick it went.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Not this time mate,was a bit cold and dark to mess about taking pics lol :thumb:
Mike


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

couple of vids on u tube.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I also find it amusing, the funny looks I get from some people in front of me,when I'm going round mine with the spray bottle while waiting in the queue,when they're using the brush on their car at the same time :thumb:
Mike


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

.your right mike, this is what we do. see this is the way I look at it.when people get a brand new car they are thrilled. WHY? I think the their new car is all nice and shiny.and for a few days or maybe weeks they will clean it and then they lose interest. we on the other hand don't lose interest and have that new car feeling every day. :thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

love the plumber bit..2 years ago a mate of mine bought a 430 Ferrari . kept on for a while about going to his to do mine and his car...noooooooooooo.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

warren said:


> love the plumber bit..2 years ago a mate of mine bought a 430 Ferrari . kept on for a while about going to his to do mine and his car...noooooooooooo.


Ferrari eh? Should've told him it would take a few days,he would have to leave it with you,at least for the weekend,and put you on the insurance as well, in case you had to move it :thumb:
Mike


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

have tried mike have tried..


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Surely he'll let you take it a quick run up to the jet wash?,as long as you don't use the brush lol 
Mike


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

To be fair I recommended the last wax I was using and he bought some. so now to convert him to collinite. As for driving if im being honest im not that fussed. been out in it a number of times and talk about life in a gold fish bowl.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, I can imagine the novelty would wear off pretty quickly,don't think I'd like everyone staring at me either lol

Mike


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Adds VP Citrus Orange Pre Wash to List of things to buy* - This is getting expensive now


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

smiler1207 said:


> Anyone got any pictures of there car after pre wash and garage jet rinse?


Here is a couple from Feb this year. Car was waxed in October year before with 476s and had been neglected badly as i had just recovered from a broken ankle.

It had been washed about 2 weeks before these photos i think so has 2 weeks worth of salt and cr&p on it.

I used AB magifoam in a pump sprayer let it dwell for 5 mins or so then blasted it off, not bad at all :thumb:


----------



## PIRHONEY (Aug 11, 2009)

mike41 said:


> Demon Wash Rapid Dirt Shifter is also good used as a pre jet wash spray,comes in 1 litre bottles,(cheapest at the minute is £4 from Morrisons). I used this tonight. Sprayed the car all round,went to the kiosk for my tokens (free with petrol :thumb then gave the car a good blast off. Its certainly a good way to keep the worst of the dirt and grime at bay during the winter or if you don't have time for snowfoam 2BM etc etc.
> Mike


Me too.... spot on for £2 in the machine and a quick run around


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

Kiashuma said:


> Here is a couple from Feb this year. Car was waxed in October year before with 476s and had been neglected badly as i had just recovered from a broken ankle.
> 
> It had been washed about 2 weeks before these photos i think so has 2 weeks worth of salt and cr&p on it.
> 
> I used AB magifoam in a pump sprayer let it dwell for 5 mins or so then blasted it off, not bad at all :thumb:


Looks amazing that, another product to add to the list! Well two as I need a sprayer! Thanks for digging these up though :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Just received an auto smart heavy duty chemical pressure spray for this task:thumb: game on:thumb:


----------



## AlexEvansCapri (Oct 31, 2012)

oooof garage jet wash's i would avoid them at all costs especially around here put it this way i have seen beds of recovery wagons covered in shale and mud brushed down with the brush and the odd stock car parked in the local shell then the next day a 62 plate bmw using the same brush arghhhh


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

AlexEvansCapri said:


> oooof garage jet wash's i would avoid them at all costs especially around here put it this way i have seen beds of recovery wagons covered in shale and mud brushed down with the brush and the odd stock car parked in the local shell then the next day a 62 plate bmw using the same brush arghhhh


Did you read the thread at all? I don't see many recommending the use of the brush...


----------

